# Cow Skin Problem



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Violet just developed this weird skin thing going on and it looks quite bad to me. What do you all think? She has been in the barn having the calf and did not have this until I put her outside.

Not great pics but hopefully it will look familiar to someone.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

My cows are rubbing too I am thinking lice? I plan to powder them and see if it helps-
I amde post asking how you were doing??? Milking and all- Liz


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

oh. What to do about cow lice? 

You know, my goats are itchng too with some bare-ish spots.

Does treatment require a discarding of the milk?


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a dairy safe powder- I put it in a old sock and powder down the animals.
No milk with drawel- So how is the milking going well with the cow?
Liz


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Liz, what is the name of the dairy safe power? I just noticed my one cow who is due to calf in the next couple of months is rubbing off her hide also.

Thank you.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I use a dairy safe pour on, it worms as well, epirinex (sp) no withdrawal

the powders are good, and there are sprays( which are nice when its fly season) all dairy safe

lice are species specific, so it wont live or lay eggs on you or your goats or vice versa


----------

